# Cheap snowboarding accommodation in the USA



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Where are you targeting? I wouldn't say any of them are great, but some areas are also better than others. Those of us who live near some of the areas you are considering can chime in with local knowledge if we know where you are looking. The US is kind of a big place.


----------



## Bryan Ferry (Jan 26, 2018)

killclimbz said:


> Where are you targeting? I wouldn't say any of them are great, but some areas are also better than others. Those of us who live near some of the areas you are considering can chime in with local knowledge if we know where you are looking. The US is kind of a big place.


No idea as of yet. I just had an impulse to start looking at holidaying in the US as I've done Europe these last several years.

I've already been to Tahoe and Mammoth so somewhere other than California. Colorado sounds amazing but crazy expensive? My knowledge of American ski areas is limited so I'm open to suggestions. Sorry to be vague.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

TBH, the costs are similar at most major ski areas in the Western US. There is a hostel down valley from Telluride in Placerville. Seems like people spend a good chunk of time there on stays. If you have to buy lift tickets though, it runs close to $200 a day at the window. Great area for sure. Not so sure on the season, La Nina years do not favor Colorado, and SW Colorado in the best ways. Crested Butte, Summit County all have hostels in the area. You just

I would look at the more Northern states, Washington, Idaho, Montana. I am sure there are hostels around Big Sky and Bridger Bowl. Both are great areas. Bridger is one you have to be willing to hike at, but the terrain is amazing. Big Sky is just one of the best ski areas in the Western US hands down. It is also pricey if you are paying for lift tickets just like Telluride. Washington areas are fantastic, but not a lot around them. Not sure about hostels. Plenty of people from that area on the board here. I really know nothing about Idaho ski areas, except that they have some great looking terrain. Sun Valley and Schweitzer seem to be the major players. Several other reported to be good smaller ski areas in the state too.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Best bet is to get a group of people together and rent a larger cabin/airbnb. I do this every year with a group of 8-10 and it usually works out to ~$100 a night per person, and that's with fairly posh lodging. You could easily do that for half the price if you're willing to sleep on bunk beds or couches.

In the winter you can usually find Airbnb's for less than $100 a night at smaller resorts in eastern Washington. But you'll need a car to get you to the resort and to the Airbnb.

In the summer and spring camping around Mt Hood is about as cheap as you can get, but again you'll need a car to get you to the resort from the campground unless you can hook up with other riders.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Bryan Ferry said:


> Yo dudes. Is there a cheap way for a solo traveller to stay at a US ski resort? For example, are hostels a thing in the US?
> Thanks


I've stayed at hostels in Breckenridge, park City, and whistler, they were pretty cool, you'll meet others doing the same solo adventure as yourself and maybe end up making new riding buddies, I still keep semi in touch with some guys I meet in Breck from the UK, haven't seen them since the pandemic but maybe this season, also they were all less than 100 a night and location was great for not having a car


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

If you’re not locked into USA, Japan can be surprisingly cheap if you’re open to other areas outside of europe. Food is approximately 74 times better than north america and cheaper. Cheaper lift passes. There are also plenty of organized trips there too if that’s your thing, some that stay in cheaper places like the hostels. Haven’t looked post covid though tbf.


----------



## Yotaismygame (10 mo ago)

Not sure how long you're trying to stay and if you'll be renting a car or something. But there's plenty of places to stay in Bend Oregon near Mt. Bachelor. Some hotels will have shuttles that go to and from the mountain. Or just get on the main road headed up and stick your thumb out. I like to book the cheap motel at the bottom of the mountain for extended weekends. From there you could move up to the Portland area and spend time on Mt. Hood. I don't know as much about accommodations in that area. Too close to home.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

"Snowboarding" on the "Cheap"...., 2 words that sort of don't go together too well?


----------



## Bryan Ferry (Jan 26, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> "Snowboarding" on the "Cheap"...., 2 words that sort of don't go together too well?


Snowboarding on the _relatively_ cheap, I should say.


----------



## Bryan Ferry (Jan 26, 2018)

Mike256 said:


> If you’re not locked into USA, Japan can be surprisingly cheap if you’re open to other areas outside of europe. Food is approximately 74 times better than north america and cheaper. Cheaper lift passes. There are also plenty of organized trips there too if that’s your thing, some that stay in cheaper places like the hostels. Haven’t looked post covid though tbf.


I love US food! I've been to Japan a couple of times but not for snowboarding, and it's an absolutely incredible country. Everybody should go. I was always told it was crazy expensive to ski there though, which put me off. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Bryan Ferry (Jan 26, 2018)

Yotaismygame said:


> Not sure how long you're trying to stay and if you'll be renting a car or something. But there's plenty of places to stay in Bend Oregon near Mt. Bachelor. Some hotels will have shuttles that go to and from the mountain. Or just get on the main road headed up and stick your thumb out. I like to book the cheap motel at the bottom of the mountain for extended weekends. From there you could move up to the Portland area and spend time on Mt. Hood. I don't know as much about accommodations in that area. Too close to home.


What's motel pricing like? Are they cheaper than hotel rooms?


----------



## Bryan Ferry (Jan 26, 2018)

killclimbz said:


> TBH, the costs are similar at most major ski areas in the Western US. There is a hostel down valley from Telluride in Placerville. Seems like people spend a good chunk of time there on stays. If you have to buy lift tickets though, it runs close to $200 a day at the window. Great area for sure. Not so sure on the season, La Nina years do not favor Colorado, and SW Colorado in the best ways. Crested Butte, Summit County all have hostels in the area. You just
> 
> I would look at the more Northern states, Washington, Idaho, Montana. I am sure there are hostels around Big Sky and Bridger Bowl. Both are great areas. Bridger is one you have to be willing to hike at, but the terrain is amazing. Big Sky is just one of the best ski areas in the Western US hands down. It is also pricey if you are paying for lift tickets just like Telluride. Washington areas are fantastic, but not a lot around them. Not sure about hostels. Plenty of people from that area on the board here. I really know nothing about Idaho ski areas, except that they have some great looking terrain. Sun Valley and Schweitzer seem to be the major players. Several other reported to be good smaller ski areas in the state too.


Wow, Big Sky, never heard of it, so I'm glad I asked. I'm looking into it right now. Would Spokane be the city to fly into?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Bryan Ferry said:


> Wow, Big Sky, never heard of it, so I'm glad I asked. I'm looking into it right now. Would Spokane be the city to fly into?


Nope, Bozeman Yellowstone International Airport (BZN).

You're Bryan F'ing Ferry, you have loads of cash from your Roxy Music and solo artist days, why are you worried about traveling relatively cheaply? I'm sure some groupies can put you up for a few nights...


----------



## Bryan Ferry (Jan 26, 2018)

ctoma said:


> Nope, Bozeman Yellowstone International Airport (BZN).
> 
> You're Bryan F'ing Ferry, you have loads of cash from your Roxy Music and solo artist days, why are you worried about traveling relatively cheaply? I'm sure some groupies can put you up for a few nights...


Us Geordies are notoriously close-fisted and miserly.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Like ctoma said, fly into Bozeman. Don't overlook Bridger either. That area is a ton of fun too. If you get lucky, maybe you'll hook up with some lonely billionaire heiress and she'll get you access to Yellowstone Club. That would be the holy grail.


----------



## Yotaismygame (10 mo ago)

Bryan Ferry said:


> What's motel pricing like? Are they cheaper than hotel rooms?


It's about $100 a night. But its the closest place to the mountain you can stay at. Don't believe they offer any shuttle service. You'll definitely need a car or find a ride. 

Here's what you could do. Fly into Portland, rent a car, drive to Bend, do your thing at Bachelor, then head back to Portland area and hit up Mt. Hood before returning home. Cheap? Nah that's not really a cheap trip. But Oregon isn't overlay expensive to visit and you could hit up four different resorts if you wanted.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Get a rental vehicle you can sleep in............sleep wherever you park.........drive/ride a variety of places.............


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Or buy a beater vehicle (maybe have some side cash and make sure you have snow tires on it), drive around to where you want to go, and sell it towards the end of your trip. I would base that on rental car prices. You can recoup some of the money spent with the beater. Had some friends from France do this many years ago, when they came out to the states to go rockclimbing for a summer. Worked out well for them, though a friend did get the car sold for them and sent them the money. That would help if you had someone stateside that could give you an assist.


----------

